# Come on Abi ...



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/12794440c66c755f0c.jpg

New Sig, New Avatar - Lets have some pics and details of the new ride


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Yeah, let's see some pics.

Red with red leather is a combo I've never seen before.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

... I'll get hubby to work his magic on doing the piccies for me!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I preferred the old one!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Have you spelt the title correctly, or is that not what you meant? :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Have you spelt the title correctly, or is that not what you meant? :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

slg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Have you spelt the title correctly, or is that not what you meant? :wink:
> ...


  :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Dotti said:


> ... I'll get hubby to work his magic on doing the piccies for me!


How many TTs have you had now?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice piccie, Abi


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

Red with red is a great combo!

http://80.177.34.6/DSC00274.JPG


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

There was a Shepherd Boy who tended his sheep at the foot of a mountain near a dark forest. It was lonely for him, so he devised a plan to get a little company. He rushed down towards the village calling out "Wolf, Wolf," and the villagers came out to meet him. This pleased the boy so much that a few days after he tried the same trick, and again the villagers came to his help. Shortly after this a Wolf actually did come out from the forest. The boy cried out "Wolf, Wolf," still louder than before. But this time the villagers, who had been fooled twice before, thought the boy was again lying, and nobody came to his aid. So the Wolf made a good meal off the boy's flock.

Hmmm there's a morale in there somewhere.... :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> There was a Shepherd Boy who tended his sheep at the foot of a mountain near a dark forest. It was lonely for him, so he devised a plan to get a little company. He rushed down towards the village calling out "Wolf, Wolf," and the villagers came out to meet him. This pleased the boy so much that a few days after he tried the same trick, and again the villagers came to his help. Shortly after this a Wolf actually did come out from the forest. The boy cried out "Wolf, Wolf," still louder than before. But this time the villagers, who had been fooled twice before, thought the boy was again lying, and nobody came to his aid. So the Wolf made a good meal off the boy's flock.
> 
> Hmmm there's a morale in there somewhere.... :lol:


Def think ive ruined my keyboard this time....Note to myself never look at a new post while got Tea in mouth. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> There was a Shepherd Boy who tended his sheep at the foot of a mountain near a dark forest. It was lonely for him, so he devised a plan to get a little company. He rushed down towards the village calling out "Wolf, Wolf," and the villagers came out to meet him. This pleased the boy so much that a few days after he tried the same trick, and again the villagers came to his help. Shortly after this a Wolf actually did come out from the forest. The boy cried out "Wolf, Wolf," still louder than before. But this time the villagers, who had been fooled twice before, thought the boy was again lying, and nobody came to his aid. So the Wolf made a good meal off the boy's flock.
> 
> Hmmm there's a morale in there somewhere.... :lol:


You implying (or infering) that our Abi is a dog? Tad harsh me thinks.

Did you pick up some brashness in NY? :wink:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> There was a Shepherd Boy who tended his sheep at the foot of a mountain near a dark forest. It was lonely for him, so he devised a plan to get a little company. He rushed down towards the village calling out "Wolf, Wolf," and the villagers came out to meet him. This pleased the boy so much that a few days after he tried the same trick, and again the villagers came to his help. Shortly after this a Wolf actually did come out from the forest. The boy cried out "Wolf, Wolf," still louder than before. But this time the villagers, who had been fooled twice before, thought the boy was again lying, and nobody came to his aid. So the Wolf made a good meal off the boy's flock.
> 
> Hmmm there's a morale in there somewhere.... :lol:










anyone?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> There was a Shepherd Boy who tended his sheep at the foot of a mountain near a dark forest. It was lonely for him, so he devised a plan to get a little company. He rushed down towards the village calling out "Wolf, Wolf," and the villagers came out to meet him. This pleased the boy so much that a few days after he tried the same trick, and again the villagers came to his help. Shortly after this a Wolf actually did come out from the forest. The boy cried out "Wolf, Wolf," still louder than before. But this time the villagers, who had been fooled twice before, thought the boy was again lying, and nobody came to his aid. So the Wolf made a good meal off the boy's flock.
> 
> Hmmm there's a morale in there somewhere.... :lol:


I take it you mean 'moral'? 'Morale' is something completely different. :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yup I meant to type "moral", slip of the finger


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Yup I meant to type "moral", slip of the finger


Probably all the bitchiness getting in the way of the keys


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

or maybe I just have a better memory than you do.


----------



## Daisychain (Feb 8, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Yup I meant to type "moral", slip of the finger


You sure? Cos the L and the E are no where near each other :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

yeah it's totally incredible isn't it! lol


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> or maybe I just have a better memory than you do.


Possibly ... only got 1GB DDR.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Daisychain said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Yup I meant to type "moral", slip of the finger
> ...


Is that you Timmy?


----------



## poTTy (Jan 20, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> There was a Shepherd Boy who tended his sheep at the foot of a mountain near a dark forest. It was lonely for him, so he devised a plan to get a little company. He rushed down towards the village calling out "Wolf, Wolf," and the villagers came out to meet him. This pleased the boy so much that a few days after he tried the same trick, and again the villagers came to his help. Shortly after this a Wolf actually did come out from the forest. The boy cried out "Wolf, Wolf," still louder than before. But this time the villagers, who had been fooled twice before, thought the boy was again lying, and nobody came to his aid. So the Wolf made a good meal off the boy's flock.
> 
> Hmmm there's a morale in there somewhere.... :lol:


"Those who enjoy their own emotionally bad health and who habitually fill their own minds with the rank poisons of suspicion, jealousy and hatred, as a rule take umbrage at those who refuse to do likewise, and they find a perverted relief in trying to denigrate them." Johannes Brahams

Hmmm there's something close to the truth there me thinks... :lol:


----------



## Daisychain (Feb 8, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> yeah it's totally incredible isn't it! lol


Erm no :lol: maybe you dont know how to spell


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

So when did Abi eventually get her TT?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> So when did Abi eventually get her TT?


Which one?

I think over the last few years she's claimed to have had even more TTs than even YOU have, Jamie...

She's a compulsive liar. :roll:

Oh, and just for the record, I don't login in with fake names on here, Nick. I'm always happy for my comments to be recorded against my own, single login, and if I'm not brave enough for everyone to know what I want to write, I simply don't write it... no hiding behind fake logins for me.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Before I forget, Happy Birthday Lisa for tomorrow, hope Tim has something nice for you :wink:

:-*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Awww thanks John, yes it is indeed my birthday tomorrow How did you remember that!

I'm still 29, I stuck at that age many years ago :roll:

I have two small boxes with white ribbon wrapped round them from Tiffany & Co., New York to open from Tim tomorrow morning 

Isn't this a blatant thread hi-jack?  LOL Who cares! Thanks again John :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hijack, yes , its better than talking a load of belony about a car that does not exist, we have heard so many lies about cars from A Bee . remember the Aston Martin bollox?

Cuh.

N E How I had written down your b d in my diary from last year. Its a little trick us salesmen use and it works doesnt it? :roll:

:wink:

Bet Tim has got you some nice Audi filters and disguised them :lol:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

So Dotti is Abi :? I thought that was a guy in bad shades in the avatar :-|


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > So when did Abi eventually get her TT?
> ...


I dont claim! ive had 

This is why i was asking because the way its just happened is as though she has just picked it up recently when she pm'ed me a few months back saying she had bought one. Just seemed strange that she has only now put it up on her sig.

BTW Happy Birthday Lisa


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Soz mate, my comment was a bit ambiguous. I KNOW you've had that many TTs. 

Abi, on the other hand, I've no idea. Don't know, don't care 

Can't say anymore, else she'll get even more agitated.

Hey Abi, bit of a comedown after the Aston Martin, eh? 8)


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > So when did Abi eventually get her TT?
> ...


I'm not sticking up for Abi - her comments or actions - but I thought a general forum rule was not to allow personal attacks? Feels you've overstepped the mark here Jampott. Maybe 15,000+ posts have gone to your head and you feel you are above the forum rules/etiquette ???


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

che6mw said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Can I suggest you read back over Abi's previous "history" regarding all of the TTs she's supposedly had, the Aston Martin etc etc.

How a "personal attack" can be such, if it is true, is beyond me... :roll:

Besides, Abi is quick to be a nasty piece of work when the mood takes her. She's made plenty of personal attacks in the past, not just against me, but against others purely for being friendly to me, so if she can dish it out, she sure as hell can take it.

Side with her if you like - no skin off my nose, but others on here have been around long enough to remember some of the shit she's come out with in the past, and know not to believe a word she says.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

jampott said:


> Can I suggest you read back over Abi's previous "history" regarding all of the TTs she's supposedly had, the Aston Martin etc etc.


I read more or less everything posted on the forum.



jampott said:


> How a "personal attack" can be such, if it is true, is beyond me... :roll:


My point is there was no need to say she's a compulsive liar. What purpose does it achieve???? In my mind that is a personal attack.



jampott said:


> Besides, Abi is quick to be a nasty piece of work when the mood takes her. She's made plenty of personal attacks in the past, not just against me, but against others purely for being friendly to me, so if she can dish it out, she sure as hell can take it.
> 
> Side with her if you like - no skin off my nose, but others on here have been around long enough to remember some of the shit she's come out with in the past, and know not to believe a word she says.


I've been here years myself, so know what has been said. And as I said first time around I am not sticking up for her. I just don't see the point of you or Lisa or anyone else launching attacks. If you don't believe her why post at all? Being nasty and vindictive and personal attacks don't do the forum any good so why bother getting involved yourself?

Saying someone else has done it in the past is not a very strong case for justifying you doing it now.

It sometimes just feels to me like the veterans on this board get a little too big for their boots.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thread locked at the request of the topic starter Coupe-Sport.

Personal attacks will not be tolerated, regardless of who it's about or who said what...... blah blah blah.


----------

